# International freeze plug??



## Bigdaddyhill71 (Mar 11, 2015)

my father gave me an old international tractor. he has had it for years and even though it sits up for months or even a year on end, it would start up just fine. Here recently he bought another one and gave me his but when we started it up water started pouring out of a hole that wasn't there the last time we started it up. It looks like some type of freeze plug hole. Does anyone know anything about this? Thanks.


----------



## 3220Case (Mar 16, 2015)

Normally engines have some "covers" on the engine block so that if the water inside the block freezes it doesn't crack the whole engine block. Look around if you can see another covered hole with the same shape as that one. If you do see one, then it might be what I said before. If not it could be a lost thermostat or something like that.


----------



## Bigdaddyhill71 (Mar 11, 2015)

I am pretty sure it is some type of freeze plug. It is an International Harvester 2444 with a diesel 4 cylinder engine. I have no clue where to order parts for this.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

YUP, rotted through !
Clean the beveled area,and you should see the shoulder of the plug. Pry it out, and match it at a NAPA, or other auto parts store,or the dealer(Case/IH) if you have the model,and engine numbers.
then check ALL of them,since if one is bad,the others probably are,as well.


----------

